# General > General Knives & Blades >  9 1/2" Red, Black, Pine Cone and D2 hunter

## randallss7

Here is one I finished this weekend out of Black and red stabilized pine cone and D-2 tool steel.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Zack

Awesome job.

----------


## Coppercup

Truly a work of art! I wish I could afford something like this to have as a "BBQ knife".  Well done!

----------


## Pennsylvania Mike

That is a beauty!

----------


## Rick

Yep. That's beautiful. Love the file work and love the scales and blade. Love the sheath. Did I mention I love it?

----------


## Phaedrus

Incredible work!  Is it stabilized pine cone or fossil?

----------


## randallss7

> Incredible work!  Is it stabilized pine cone or fossil?


stabilized pine cone

----------


## crashdive123

Another beauty.

----------


## nighthawk7.ni

beautiful knife how do u do stablz pine cone sounds really cool

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk

----------


## randallss7

I do it the lazy way...buy it from someone....

----------


## shiftyer1

That's truly a beauty!!!!!!  I scared to ask what something like that goes for?

----------


## MrFixIt

WHOA! That's beautiful!

----------


## randallss7

> That's truly a beauty!!!!!!  I scared to ask what something like that goes for?


I make knives more to keep me out of trouble than for the selling them.  I finally found a hobby that puts back in the account instead of just draining it.  I like to golf, hunt, fish, archery, and tinker at working on old boats and trucks from time to time, all of which are heck on the account, with knife making its the same but it seems to give a little back and even help ease the pain of the other hobbies....

Since that knife is already sold and already at it's new home, I do not think giving out the sale price will be against the forum rules.  I sold that knife for 250.00.

----------


## hunter63

That is a really nice one.......and I don't think the price was out of line.

The amount of work and talent that goes into them, along with equipment needed....you have to be working for $1.10 cents an hour?....LOL

----------


## Pizzed

Beauty. Real nice work.

----------


## randallss7

> That is a really nice one.......and I don't think the price was out of line.
> 
> The amount of work and talent that goes into them, along with equipment needed....you have to be working for $1.10 cents an hour?....LOL


Thanks, I would still make them even if I couldn't sell them, just not as many.  Its hard to keep a balance, at one point I was taking on so many custom orders it took all the fun out of it, so I kind of put the brakes on that and Just started making the knives I want and trying to sell them after, that seams to be working a little better.  I'm about to the point were I want to take a custom order or two at a time, but no more as then I start feeling pressure to meet deadlines and turn around times.  I find people really do not want to be told no or put off its a kiss of death.

----------


## hunter63

> Thanks, I would still make them even if I couldn't sell them, just not as many.  Its hard to keep a balance, at one point I was taking on so many custom orders it took all the fun out of it, so I kind of put the brakes on that and Just started making the knives I want and trying to sell them after, that seams to be working a little better.  I'm about to the point were I want to take a custom order or two at a time, but no more as then I start feeling pressure to meet deadlines and turn around times.  I find people really do not want to be told no or put off its a kiss of death.


Talent can be a blessing and a curse at the same time.......
You do some pretty fine work there, my friend....
Keep having fun with it.....

----------


## crashdive123

> Thanks, I would still make them even if I couldn't sell them, just not as many.  Its hard to keep a balance, at one point I was taking on so many custom orders it took all the fun out of it, so I kind of put the brakes on that and Just started making the knives I want and trying to sell them after, that seams to be working a little better.  I'm about to the point were I want to take a custom order or two at a time, but no more as then I start feeling pressure to meet deadlines and turn around times.  I find people really do not want to be told no or put off its a kiss of death.


I do pretty much the same thing.  I enjoy making knives, but it is a hobby.  When it becomes a chore I doubt I would enjoy it anymore.

----------


## Rick

Around my house a hobby was something I wanted done. A chore was something my wife wanted done.

----------


## hunter63

> Around my house a hobby was something I wanted done. A chore was something my wife wanted done.


Now THAT is a quotable quote......And oh so truth.

----------


## Wildthang

Absolutely beautiful knife!!!

----------


## finallyME

She's a beaut!  What do you do to stabilize a pine cone?

----------

